# **** LASS Full 2.0 Pre-Order for 2011 Tax Year ****



## Thonex (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Guys,


*[EDIT 1/6/12] We have uploaded the Stage & Color for LASS Full 2.0 Video for a sneak peak here:
http://youtu.be/pN4P1p-hYvw?hd=1 (Intro to Stage and Color for LASS Full 2.0)*


We have received a lot of requests asking if it was possible to purchase LASS 2.0 _*before*_ the end of the year for tax reasons.

*The answer is yes!!!*

Please head over to our store and you can purchase/upgrade to LASS Full 2.0 right now:

http://audiobro.com/ab-store/

If you are an existing customer, please log in with your Audiobro credentials and your upgrade prices will be automatically adjusted based on your Audiobro product history.

If you are not an existing customer, no login is required.

*LASS 2.0 will be available for download the first week of January. We will notify users when that is so they don't have to keep checking back.*
*
For more information on LASS 2.0, you can read more here:*

http://audiobro.com/lass-2-0/

We will be officially posting videos on our site in the coming days, but in the meantime, if you want to get a sneak-peak at some of LASS 2.0's features, you can check out our YouTube videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhnth9MDh4U (LA Scoring Strings 2.0 - Aleatoric Instrument Quick Tutorial)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nnPCU14xlwA (LA Scoring Strings 2.0 - Introduction To New Legato Instruments)
http://youtu.be/sIlV17OCSZM (Setting Up Basic Key Switching in LASS 2)
Key Switching Instrument Banks in LASS 2's ARC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL3Wih-H8d8 (LA Scoring Strings 2.0 - Controlling LASS With MIDI Hardware)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40e9LXDoi5U (LA Scoring Strings 2.0 - CC Tables Tutorial)

More videos will be forthcoming in the days ahead.

Added this video 12/31/11:
http://youtu.be/7Mqn79ZIHHY (Brief Intro To All ARC Pages)


If I don't get back to you with questions here... please be patient.... we're heavily multi-tasking here.

In closing, I would like to thank everyone for their amazing patience while we're trying to get this massive update out the door.

Cheers,

Andrew K

Oh... and I forgot to say.... HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!! o-[][]-o


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 30, 2011)

Thonex @ Fri Dec 30 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> We have received a lot of requests asking if it was possible to purchase LASS 2.0 _*before*_ the end of the year for tax reasons.
> ...



You are a great person, Andrew!


----------



## playz123 (Dec 30, 2011)

Ordered. Thrilled. No questions.  Thanks for the amazing and unbelievable upgrade price. Happy New Year to you too, Andrew, and to all your team at AudioBro.......................frank


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 30, 2011)

any demos of the new "stage&color" feature?

id like to listen how it sounds.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 30, 2011)

gsilbers @ Fri Dec 30 said:


> any demos of the new "stage&color" feature?
> 
> id like to listen how it sounds.



That will be coming in the next few days.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## nikolas (Dec 30, 2011)

Well...

That's no brainer for me!

Ordered already and it's done! Now to wait impatiently for the link to arrive...


----------



## lux (Dec 30, 2011)

edit: wrong thread 

...oh well while i'm here, i'm hyped from the new stuff!!


----------



## Thonex (Dec 31, 2011)

lux @ Fri Dec 30 said:


> edit: wrong thread
> 
> ...oh well while i'm here, i'm hyped from the new stuff!!



LOL... yeah... I saw that yesterday... and I was like.. "what??" :lol: 

Happy New Year!

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Thonex (Dec 31, 2011)

Added another video... Basically a breif introduction to all ARC pages:

http://youtu.be/7Mqn79ZIHHY (Brief Intro To All ARC Pages)

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Freesamples (Dec 31, 2011)

How long will stay this price? I'd like to buy LASS2+Sordino about Jan 10.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 31, 2011)

Freesamples @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> How long will stay this price? I'd like to buy LASS2+Sordino about Jan 10.



Hi Freesamples,

Email me (Andrew) at info <at> audiobro <dot> com and we'll take care of you.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## david robinson (Dec 31, 2011)

hi andrew,
i know i dumb, but i've got the complete lass 3 disc set.
what money do i pay to get lass 2.0?
i think you've THE most functional strings i've got.
and i've got most of 'em.
the very best in 2012 to you and your team.
j.


----------



## Thonex (Dec 31, 2011)

david robinson @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> hi andrew,
> i know i dumb, but i've got the complete lass 3 disc set.
> what money do i pay to get lass 2.0?
> i think you've THE most functional strings i've got.
> ...



Hi David,

Thanks for the kind words!!

Simply log into our store and your upgrade prices will adjusted based on your audiobro product history.

I think you'll be happy. :wink: 

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## david robinson (Dec 31, 2011)

sterling.
j.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 31, 2011)

Thonex @ Sat Dec 31 said:


> Added another video... Basically a breif introduction to all ARC pages:
> 
> http://youtu.be/7Mqn79ZIHHY (Brief Intro To All ARC Pages)
> 
> ...



Cool stuff - and a first glimpse at Stage and Color, yay!


----------



## techeverlasting (Jan 5, 2012)

Anticipation...

I'll add to the thanks for the very reasonable upgrade price. 

No need to order in the 2011 tax year, this library is going to make us all beaucoup bucks in 2012 and we'll need the deduction. :mrgreen:


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 6, 2012)

Probably the most no-brainery no-brainer of all times 

Marco


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 6, 2012)

Soon in January 2013 there will be a Stage and Color demo and soon in 2014 there will be a link for 2.0 :roll: !!!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 6, 2012)

leogardini @ Fri Jan 06 said:


> Soon in January 2013 there will be a Stage and Color demo and soon in 2014 there will be a link for 2.0 :roll: !!!



Funny man...

On my online receipt, it says LASS 2 will be available no later than tomorrow, Jan 7. Hold on to your hats!


----------



## nikolas (Jan 6, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Jan 06 said:


> leogardini @ Fri Jan 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Soon in January 2013 there will be a Stage and Color demo and soon in 2014 there will be a link for 2.0 :roll: !!!
> ...


It does?>!?!? Bless my heart this is good news...

I mean I went on, bought the update, didn't care to see when or how or (almost) how much, because of the trust I have to Andrew, his team and his work... So now that I pay a tiny bit more attention: YAY! :D

(And price was ridiculously low, btw...)


----------



## audiot (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification! Haven't seen the clues to the release date either, therefore checked nervously my mails the last days ... (being capable of reading thoroughly seems to be an advantage  ) Next time I'll make it better.


----------



## JT (Jan 6, 2012)

It's coming tomorrow.
From the AudioBro order page:

"LASS Full 2.0 will be available for download on January 7th 2012 before midnight Los Angeles time."


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jan 6, 2012)

I hate L.A. time. It´s one of the last in the world :wink: !!!


----------



## dadek (Jan 6, 2012)

i just got a shipping notice from fedex. for my backup discs...


----------



## playz123 (Jan 6, 2012)

JT @ Fri Jan 06 said:


> It's coming tomorrow.
> From the AudioBro order page:
> 
> "LASS Full 2.0 will be available for download on January 7th 2012 before midnight Los Angeles time."



Considering LASS 2 was reported to be ready to go a few weeks ago, it seems fair to wonder why release took until the very end of "the first week of January", and on a weekend. Oh well, ours is not to wonder I guess.


----------

